# Mimi kidded today!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Mimi kidded 11/8! Bertha kidded 11/12*

Mimi decided she would kid this afternoon when I was working in the barn. She has a 10 lb buck and a 8.8 lb red doeling. She is doing great with them, they are all cleaned off and both have nursed a couple times.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats! Super nice kids. I have a doe due on the 19th.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Look at those HEALTHY babies 
I think the doeling is just gorgeous, such a rich color.

WOW... 18 and a half pounds with only 2 kids! My first set of ND quads weighed a total of 9lbs combined! I can't imagine having babies here the size of yours!


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats!! Everyone looks happy and healthy


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

OH wow. Big kids. They look wonderful.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats :leap:they look great


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

beauties for sure.

Is is common to have solid boars? I see dad is.

Don't know much about coloring for meat goats.


----------



## erisfae (Sep 4, 2012)

Congratulations! :stars:
Such big, pretty babies! I especially like that solid one. Can't wait to start breeding my own, next year.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful. I will have to get my baby fix from all of you. I am not breeding this year.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

they are beautiful! is the sire the billy in you avatar pic? if so, i just might be interested in the baby boy! PM me a price for him ...(if hes for sale!)


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh such nice babies and as you know, I think mom is a cutie too! Congratulations!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! They are so cute, I just want to sit down in the barn all night and cuddle with them lol.
Liz we had one doe that had triplets this spring, all together they were just under 29 pounds! I don't like such big babies! 
Lilbleats, yes is is fairly common now to have solid colored boer goats. 
fd123 the buck in my avatar is not the sire. The sire is a buck we had on loan and bred two does, the other doe is due anyday now too. There is a picture of him in the waiting room section under "Nov 12th kids". I won't have kids from my own buck until the first week in december.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Awwww,sweet as sugar!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I just love the looks of boer kids..they are so cuddly looking lol


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks. I am going to call the buckling "Potter", he has two lightening bolt marks on the back of his neck. And the doeling will be "I love Lucy", my mom wanted her to be Lucy because of the red hair.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Want !!!!! I LOVE the boer babies too  
Such cute bundles of fuzzy love


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , congrats


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations! They're beautiful :birthday:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks  Lucy is so incredibly sweet, she might have to stay on my keepers list... which might be quite long come march lol. As soon as she sees me she starts making her little "meeee" noises and leaves her momma to come climb in my lap and suck on my fingers lol.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats! Such good looking babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, they are adorable, a big congrats~!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's always heartwarming to see the new babies


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Bertha kidded this evening, she had a buckling and a doeling. Both traditional, the doeling is quite little and petite looking. They both seem to be doing okay. Bertha wouldn't allow any help getting them to nurse, but they seem pretty persistant and will hopefully figure it out ok. I really wasn't expecting to see two traditionals, I thought Bertha would have been the one to throw color and not Mimi!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

HUGE congrats! Those babies are ADORABLE!!! That buck kid is huge and the doe kid is big too!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you. Bertha had calmed down and isn't acting like such a killer attack goat today lol. We named the doeling Georgia on My Mind and the buck Shotgun Willie.


----------



## quiltstuff2 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Contemplation*

The picture of Lucy with the straw in her mouth.......looks like she is deep in thought about something.


----------



## Sallie Tyszko (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the lovely pictures of your goatlings. They are gorgeous


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! Some beautiful babies there! Isn't it funny how the ones you don't expect to throw the color, are the ones who do ? LOL


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes it is! We were surprised last year when we got spots and a paint from our traditional last year. And another paint from a traditional with absolutely no color background. I am more excited to see what colors come out sometimes rather than what sexes! I think thats why I like the colored goats so much! I can't wait for the ones due this week now.


----------



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

so cute!!! i want some so badd do they have names yet??


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes they have names, they are actually 3 weeks now, I guess I should change the name of the thread! The red doe is named I love Lucy and the buckling is Potter. The ones added later from Bertha are Goergia and Willie.


ETA:
Tried to change the name of the thread, but it didn't work, it only seems to change the title on the very first post. Anyone know why?


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

How sweet!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow what gorgeous babies. And huge!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats


----------

